# So where's that Ruby/Sapphire remake?



## Wan (Dec 17, 2013)

Because we all know it's inevitable.  What do you want to see out of a Ruby/Sapphire remake on the 3DS?

--The obvious logical step would be to introduce more Mega Stones and thus more Mega Evolutions.  Mega Shiftry, Mega Metagross, Mega Exploud, etc.

--Have both Team Aqua and Team Magma present in each game like Emerald, but make Ruby Magma-focused and Sapphire Aqua-focused.

--Steven as Champion because Wallace is lame.

Anything else? Also, given how the Gen I and Gen II remakes added on to the original names, what do you think they might do with R/S?  SunRuby and OceanSapphire, maybe?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe next year, but after that don't expect more. Red/Blue/Green and Gold/Silver needed a remake because the games were very outdated and no longer able to trade with future generations. You can still trade Pokemon from Ruby and Sapphire up to your Black and White games if you have the right resources.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 17, 2013)

Magma Ruby and Aqua Sapphire.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2013)

> Because we all know it's inevitable


I wouldn't say it's it's inevitable, 1st and 2nd gen were just incompatible with new games so they needed a reboot. But Gen 3 is already compatible through cross generation trading.



> Magma Ruby and Aqua Sapphire.


That would make sense I guess. I would be fine with that.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 17, 2013)

Look to its coming on the first light of the fifth day, at dawn look to the east.


----------



## Wan (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Maybe next year, but after that don't expect more. Red/Blue/Green and Gold/Silver needed a remake because the games were very outdated and no longer able to trade with future generations. You can still trade Pokemon from Ruby and Sapphire up to your Black and White games if you have the right resources.



It's possible, I guess, but you have to bend over backwards to get your R/S/E/FR/LG Pokemon to X/Y.  First you need an original DS or DS Lite to import your Pokemon to a completed D/P/Pl/HG/SS, then you need to import it over to a completed B/W/B2/W2, then you can import it to X/Y (once the Pokemon Bank comes out).  I don't have access to a DS/DS lite, and I don't have any of the Gen IV or Gen V games.  Many people jumping back into Pokemon with X/Y are going to be in a similar situation.  

And besides, it would just be _cool_ to have a Ruby/Sapphire remake, and plenty profitable for Nintendo.  HeartGold/SoulSilver was a huge success; I just checked in Gamestop today and used HG/SS game cards are still selling for higher prices than D/P/Pl and even B/W/B2/W2.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2013)

Magma Ruby and Aqua Sapphire would make sense in like three ways.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Wan said:


> It's possible, I guess, but you have to bend over backwards to get your R/S/E/FR/LG Pokemon to X/Y.  First you need an original DS or DS Lite to import your Pokemon to a completed D/P/Pl/HG/SS, then you need to import it over to a completed B/W/B2/W2, then you can import it to X/Y (once the Pokemon Bank comes out).  I don't have access to a DS/DS lite, and I don't have any of the Gen IV or Gen V games.  Many people jumping back into Pokemon with X/Y are going to be in a similar situation.
> 
> And besides, it would just be _cool_ to have a Ruby/Sapphire remake, and plenty profitable for Nintendo.  HeartGold/SoulSilver was a huge success; I just checked in Gamestop today and used HG/SS game cards are still selling for higher prices than D/P/Pl and even B/W/B2/W2.



If you've played every Pokemon game generation it would hardly be bending over backwards to do all that. It could take at most 30 minutes to transfer 20 or so Pokemon from the 3rd generation to the 5th.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2013)

The fact that the 3ds doesn't have a GBA port is good enough reason to remake R/S/E, only thing I fear is that would this give them a good excuse to reremake R/B/Y?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2013)

It's quite possible we won't get any. The whole point of the remakes was to be able to trade Gen 1 and 2 Pokemon to the newer games, which was impossible before. That was never a problem with Gen 3.

I'd still love a remake of Emerald, but I have my doubts.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> If you've played every Pokemon game generation it would hardly be bending over backwards to do all that. It could take at most 30 minutes to transfer 20 or so Pokemon from the 3rd generation to the 5th.



Kinda...but also due to the shoddy hinges of the early DS models, it makes it impossible and requires you to buy (or at least _try_ to find) another one. I've had 2 DS with hinges that got worn out and subsequently the top screen stopped displaying an image.

I think a remake is required, because it removes the need for a DS w/ GBA compatibility. 

Plus, the Hoenn region on the 3DS....


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2013)

All dat 3D surfing...


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't mind the surfing/water routes


----------



## Wan (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> If you've played every Pokemon game generation it would hardly be bending over backwards to do all that. It could take at most 30 minutes to transfer 20 or so Pokemon from the 3rd generation to the 5th.



It wouldn't be possible at all if, like my little brother, you sold your DS Lite in order to get a 3DS.  In the end it would be a whole lot easier (and probably cheaper) for many people if R/S got remade.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I didn't mind the surfing/water routes



Seriously, if it bothered you that much buy some repels.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Wan said:


> It wouldn't be possible at all if, like my little brother, you sold your DS Lite in order to get a 3DS.  In the end it would be a whole lot easier (and probably cheaper) for many people if R/S got remade.



That's why I never sell my game systems or games 

And really hardcore collectors will buy multiples of the same game, so I doubt something like needing to buy a DS Lite (which are cheap now) will stop them. Fun fact I own 3 Ruby versions, 1 Sapphire, 1 Emerald, 2 Gameboy advances, 1 Gameboy Advance SP, 2 Nintendo DS, 2 Nintendo DS Lites, and a 1 XL DS.

I think I'm good.

* Note this doesn't mean I'm against a remake I use don't want to hear about a Diamond and Pearl remake minutes after the Ruby and Sapphire one is announced.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That's why I never sell my game systems or games
> 
> And really hardcore collectors will buy multiples of the same game, so I doubt something like needing to buy a DS Lite (which are cheap now) will stop them. Fun fact I own 3 Ruby versions, 1 Sapphire, 1 Emerald, 2 Gameboy advances, 1 Gameboy Advance SP, 2 Nintendo DS, 2 Nintendo DS Lites, and a 1 XL DS.
> 
> I think I'm good.



[youtube]m8c_4UZdPJs[/youtube]


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I found one of the Ruby version and my Black DS Lite and the XL DS (which I never used, I had those XL things) were given to me.

Only main series games I don't have are Soul Silver, Black 2, and Blue (which I lost).


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 17, 2013)

It'd make sense, I mean Pokemon Emerald is at $40, which is more expensive than even the gen 4 and 5 games. The only games more expensive are SS/HG. Thats not even counting the dificulty in trading, i.e. you can only trade 6 pokemon a day to your gen 4 game. Trading is slow and obnoxious.

Also with all the new upgrades the game can flourish like the gen 4 remakes did.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2013)

Rayquaza's entrance in glorious 3D.

Shall be like watching a god descend unto Earth.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 17, 2013)

I've always been indifferent to the idea.

...Unless of course we get the old Battle Frontier back, and polish it up to suit the current mechanics...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I've always been indifferent to the idea.
> 
> ...Unless of course we get the old Battle Frontier back, and polish it up to suit the current mechanics...



The Battle Frontier should be reason enough. Seriously the Battle Tower/Battle Subway/Battle Maison don't really have the hype behind it, especially the Battle Subway and Battle Maison, those were just disappointing. The Sinnoh Battle Frontier was good though.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2013)

mega groudon gets water absorb 
mega kyogre gets volt absorb 
mega raquaza gets weather absorption
all weather heals him for 1/8 hp per turn 


AND
MEGA SLAKING
GETS
HUGE POWER


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's just Bonkers!


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe I'm crazy but I don't think the GBA games need a remake.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2013)

u crazy            .


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think Ruby and Saphire really need to be remade either. Pretty much all the Pokemon obtainable in those games  are obtainable in other ways, so the only reason to remake those games is to make things more compatible with the current hardware.

From Gamefreaks perspective, they need to rebuild the entire game from scratch in the new engine so the effort   could be better spent creating a new game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2013)

stop having terubul opinions strongy


----------



## Saru (Dec 29, 2013)

I suspect it will drop next September. 

I want to dive in 3D so badly. And the music from R/S/E is probably my favorite of any generation.

Of course it will drop though.  GF hasn't taken off in between new generation years in... Well, years.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

wasn't diving supposed to make another return this Gen?


----------



## Saru (Dec 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> wasn't diving supposed to make another return this Gen?



I thought so considering they added it for gen 5. But I guess they either wanted to save it for the remakes in all their wet nostalgic goodness or decided to forego it to meet deadlines. 

Or there won't be any diving or remakes.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 29, 2013)

There better be remakes.  That old couple and that kid in that one town have gotten my hopes too damn high for them not to.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 29, 2013)

I want the battle frontier.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> There better be remakes.  That old couple and that kid in that one town have gotten my hopes too damn high for them not to.


i actually completely forgot how many references were made to Ruby/Sapphire this gen 

it would be such a fucking troll for them not to do the remakes considering that


----------



## Aduro (Dec 30, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> mega groudon gets water absorb
> mega kyogre gets volt absorb
> mega raquaza gets weather absorption
> all weather heals him for 1/8 hp per turn
> ...



I would genuinely evil-laugh if they doubled Slaking's attack but gave it the same ability.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 1, 2014)

3rd gen was my least favorite gen and not even Emerald saved it for me. Fuck Hoenn I find it to be the most dull region ever created.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but I don't think the GBA games need a remake.



I'm with you, R/S/E are still somewhat modern.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 3, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> 3rd gen was my least favorite gen and not even Emerald saved it for me. Fuck Hoenn I find it to be the most dull region ever created.



S'wrong wid' you? :sanji


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2014)

R/S/E are from a console that is two generations old. I think they should be remade for that reason mainly.

I don't think they should remake anything else, but it would be cool to see pokemon yellow remade for 3DS, adding Mega Charizard and Mega Mewtwo.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think RSE needs a remake. There's only three reasons to do it and none of them are game-changing enough to warrant a remake.

1. Better online features.
2. Physical/special split.
3. Different type chart.

Much smaller difference than I to III and II to IV.


----------



## ElementX (Jan 3, 2014)

I would rather see sequels to RSE than remakes.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 3, 2014)

DesertRuby and OceanSapphire would be the best names.

But other than Emerald's Battle Frontier, I'm not interested in revisiting them.


----------



## Toph (Jan 3, 2014)

The Pokemon Team never promised a remake of Ruby/Sapphire. Junichi Masuda once said on his Twitter that he considers remaking Ruby/Saphire but it's not guranteed. That's the closest information we got so far.

But what do I know? Maybe they'll remake Ruby/Sapphire after the third version of Pokemon X/Y or perhaps the remake may never happen.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess some people in here don't want to see Groudon's/Kyogre's/Rayquaza's entrance sequences rendered in glorious 3D model graphics. 

Especially Rayquaza's. With dat music. Godly


----------



## Toph (Jan 3, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I guess some people in here don't want to see Groudon's/Kyogre's/Rayquaza's entrance sequences rendered in glorious 3D model graphics.
> 
> Especially Rayquaza's. With dat music. Godly



B-but... I do..


----------



## Saru (Jan 3, 2014)

Yumei said:


> The Pokemon Team never promised a remake of Ruby/Sapphire. Junichi Masuda once said on his Twitter that he considers remaking Ruby/Saphire but it's not guranteed. That's the closest information we got so far.
> 
> But what do I know? Maybe they'll remake Ruby/Sapphire after the third version of Pokemon X/Y or perhaps the remake may never happen.



typically the remakes come before the third game


----------



## Toph (Jan 3, 2014)

Saru said:


> typically the remakes come before the third game



Most likely. They might develop remakes of Ruby/Sapphire before the third game of X/Y or vice-versa. There are many people around the Kalos region mentioning Hoenn which can highly suggest the possibilities of remakes.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 4, 2014)

I would rather like to see a remake of Yellow on 3DS looking just like Y & X


----------



## Toph (Jan 4, 2014)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I would rather like to see a remake of Yellow on 3DS looking just like Y & X



While I would love the idea of remaking Yellow to relieve my childhood, I doubt such remake will ever happen.

Pokemon Yellow is basically Red/Blue with a few fixed glitches and very minor additions. Instead of choosing a starter Pokemon you get a Pikachu whether you like it or not, only it follows you, and you get all the other starters. And Jessie and James are added in. These are additions only done as Yellow was made to ride the wave of popularity the anime had. These days Game Freak stayed away from that. Case in point - Sevii Islands in FRLG made by them, rather than using the anime's Orange Islands.

Pokemon Yellow is basically just a promotional sponsor for the anime.


----------

